# Movie for TerryO



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 4, 2010)

Maxi was taught to scrub behind her ears - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Opiw0RqrNc

Where's her tail???

Terry K


----------



## terryo (Mar 4, 2010)

I LOVE Maxi! Thank you for that. I probably love her because we had a black Manx named Damien, and she reminds me of him. I named him Damien, so at night when I wanted him to come inside, I could yell out the window...."Damiennnnnnnnnn".....like from the movie "The Omen". The neighbors hated us....they called us the black Irish....Hahahahaha....


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 4, 2010)

Pretty kitty preening practice...


----------

